# Grafikkarte zu groß?



## Niggldiniklas (1. Oktober 2009)

hallo allerseits 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wollte eig nicht groß stören und fragen ob die Nvidia GXT260 in meinen pc reinpasst

http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/6561/dings.jpg

das ist mein system^^ hoffe die angaben reichen um zu sehen ob das mainboard zu schlecht oder zu klein ist

und falls sie nicht hineinpasst, was hoffentlich nicht der fall ist, könntet ihr mir vll eine gute empfehlen die für diese "größe" geeignet ist 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rethelion (1. Oktober 2009)

Also einen PCIe-Steckplatz hat das Board, also kannst du theoretisch schonmal die Karte reinstecken.
Was aber noch wichtig wäre, welches Gehäuse und Netzteil hast du? Die 260er ist knappe 27cm lang und braucht 2x6Pin-Stromanschlüsse(mit Adapter gehen auch IDE-Anschlüsse) und min. 300-400W.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (1. Oktober 2009)

hm das ist die frage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab den pc mal bei media markt gekauft und mir ne hd4850 reingemacht und gleich n 550 watt netzteil reingehauen

aber ka was mein gehäuse ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 würd sagen standart


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Oktober 2009)

Mach doch mal ein Foto von deinem Rechner, oder mess mit einem Lineal wie viel Platz du noch hättest wenn die 4850 länger wäre.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (1. Oktober 2009)

http://img96.imageshack.us/img96/739/dsc00207.jpg
so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder sollte ich vom pcinneren ein bild machen ?XD


----------



## Vaishyana (1. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das wäre nicht schlecht. Steht sonst vielleicht irgentwo eine Bezeichnung des Gehäuses? Dann könnte man im Internet mal nach den Abmeßungen schauen.


----------



## Mr.Martin (1. Oktober 2009)

Halt am besten gleich ein Zollstock mit dran und mach dann ein Foto vom inneren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (2. Oktober 2009)

allso foto hab ich gerade nicht zur hand aber da ist platz nach hinten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 reicht locker
jetzt noch die sache wie breit das teil ist und kann mir wer ein gutes netzteill posten?

thx bis jetzt schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Mit Kabelmanagement oder ohne?


----------



## Niggldiniklas (2. Oktober 2009)

xD sry aber das übersteigt mein latein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


halt einfach eins das die graka packt und den restlichen pc auch mit power versorgt UND die richtigen anschlüsse hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so


----------



## Klos1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Mit Kabelmanagement kannst du die Kabel halt abnehmen, sprich, du hast nur die Kabel im Gehäuse, die du auch anschließen möchtest.

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a362866.html

Mit Kabelmanagement:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a300327.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a271143.html

Billig und mit Kabelmanagement:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a359520.html


----------



## Niggldiniklas (2. Oktober 2009)

habe mein gehäuse gefunden: Scaleo P

habe jetzt bei google keine bilder vom innenleben gefunden die funktionieren

und was die netzteile angeht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 thx für die große auswahl, aber da gibts ja sicherlich auch wieder größenunterschiede oder?


----------



## Rethelion (2. Oktober 2009)

Niggldiniklas schrieb:


> und was die netzteile angeht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die sind eigentlich alle gleich groß, also von dem her ist es egal.
Die Bequiet sind nur qualitativ besser als die beiden anderen, wobei man auch viel für den Namen zahlt. Wenn du sparen willst würd ich dir das OCZ empfehlen, ansonsten nimm das be quiet Dark Power, mit Kabelmanagement.

@Klos: Meinst du, dass das ganze System wirklich >500Watt braucht? Ich hätte gesagt 450W reichen.


----------



## Klos1 (2. Oktober 2009)

Mit 450 kommt man natürlich auch hin, aber ich würde mir gleich eines mit 500-550 Watt holen, so das es auch noch für zukünftige Augaben zu gebrauchen ist.
Ein Netzteil kann man ja ewig behalten, wenn es ein gutes ist.

Und so lange es jetzt nicht zu groß gewählt ist, so das keine vernünftige Auslastung vorhanden wäre, ist in meinen Augen ne Nummer größer zu bevorzugen.
Aber das muss natürlich er wissen. Betreiben kann man das System natürlich auch mit einen guten 450 Watt Netzteil.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (4. Oktober 2009)

so will das jetzt nochmal auffrischen xD

hab hier ne gtx 260: http://geizhals.at/a451198.html

aber auf der seite gibts so viele das ich da gar nicht entscheiden kann was ich nehmen soll
da waren zb welche ohne gehäuse für 130€ aber wenn dann hol ich mir was gescheides XD

ist die hier in ordnung oder gibts da vll leistungsunterschiede^^


----------



## Klos1 (4. Oktober 2009)

Nimm die hier:

http://edel-grafikkarten.de/NVIDIA/GTX-260...ormance-Edition

Die sind vom Bios her modifiziert und schön leise. In meinen Augen die beste Wahl. Die haben auch noch andere modifizierte. Aber auf Übertaktung kann man in meinen Augen scheißen. Die paar Prozent mehr Leistung reißen auch nichts. Nimm lieber eine, die auf Lautstärke getrimmt ist.

Oder hier im Referenzdesign, falls du keinen guten Airflow im Gehäuse hast. Die ist auch modifiziert:

http://edel-grafikkarten.de/NVIDIA/GTX-260...-Div-selektiert


----------



## Niggldiniklas (4. Oktober 2009)

leistungsunterschiede zu nichtmodifizierten gibts nicht? nur die lautstärke is geringer? nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da ich ja nur mein standartgehäuse habe und nur einen lüfter fürn prozessor wäres da nicht logisch die zu nehmen mit den 2 lüftern?


----------



## Klos1 (4. Oktober 2009)

Nö! Die mit zwei Lüfter hat zwar prinzipiell den besseren und effizienteren Kühler, dieser bläst die warme Luft der Grafikkarte aber nicht ausschließlich direkt nach draußen, so wie beim Referenzdesign, sondern ein Teil geht leider auch ins Gehäuse. Das heißt, die Gefahr von aufstauende Hitze ist größer.
Deswegen sollte da dann eigentlich vorn ein Gehäuselüfter saugend arbeiten und hinten einer blasend, so das ein Luftzug die warme Luft abtransportieren kann.

Und glaub mir, ich habe selbst eine GTX260. Die wird wirklich verdammt heiß.

Leistungsunterschiede gibt es schon. Die von mir verlinkten, von denen hatte doch z.b. eine zumindest 600 Mhz Chiptakt. Die hat normal aber nur 576 Mhz oder so. Die ist also auch vom Takt her leicht modifiziert. Glaub der Shadertakt wurde auch leicht angehoben. Musst du halt mal mit der normalen vergleichen. Aber wie gesagt, die paar % die da unterm Strich herauskommen, die kannst du in der Pfeife rauchen.

Die haben auch welche, die ein gutes Stück übertaktet sind. Ist dann die Performance-Edition, aber ich würde eher zur Green-Silent tendieren, an deiner Stelle.

Da guchst du:

http://edel-grafikkarten.de/NVIDIA/GTX-260...-Div-selektiert

Die ist auf Leistung getrimmt. Da wurden erhebliche Übertaktungen vorgenommen, vor allem die Shader. Da könntest dann unterm Strich vielleicht von 6-10% Mehrleistung reden.

Also generell:

Die Green-Silent sind nur auf leise, die Green-Silent Performance sind ein Kompromiss aus beiden und die Performance sind dann die, welche nur auf Leistung gehen.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (4. Oktober 2009)

dann liegts ja auf der hand was ich nehme 

ich gehe mehr auf leistung statt auf lautstärke allso ist die 3. ja eig genau das was ich will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und der preis ist ja sehr gut


----------



## Soramac (4. Oktober 2009)

Edel Grafikkarten hat ja gar keine GTX285 oder GTX295 mehr


----------



## EspCap (4. Oktober 2009)

Hatten die überhaupt mal welche? Find ich aber auch schade bzw. wundert mich...


----------



## Asoriel (4. Oktober 2009)

die Performance-Edition hat meiner Ansicht nach den besseren Kühler. Der von Gainward ist zwar für die Karte an sich effizienter, aber gleich laut wie das Referenzmodell und die warme Luft bleibt im Gehäuse. Also lieber Referenzdesign und die heiße Abluft nach draußen.


Aber ich will dich vorwarnen: Mach dein Gehäuse auf und mess nach, ob die Karte wirklich passt! Fertig-PCs haben innen oft beschissene Platzverhältnisse! Die GTX260 ist nochmal 3-4cm länger als die HD4850 (gleich breit). Also vergewisser dich vor dem Kauf, ansonsten musst du mit der Flex das HDD-Käfig bearbeiten.


edit: Ja, die gab es mal. Von ATi gibt auch nurnoch die HD4890, und da gab es definitv schon die 4870 und die x2.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (5. Oktober 2009)

so das heiß begehrte bild von meinem pc ist nun endlich da^^
habe eine kammer von einem freund ausgeliehen ^^

http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/6154/cimg0020j.jpg

gleich noch mit maßstab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alls eig müsste das teil doch reingehen oder?


----------



## Klos1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Sieht wohl so aus. Aber wer zum Geier hat die Kabel verlegt? Ist ja ein übelster Saustall, mach das mal ordentlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (5. Oktober 2009)

XD das war ich ;D
habs nicht so mit ordnung ;D
aber das teil passt rein oder?
was ich ein bisschen critisch finde ist der abstand zwischen dem ramklipser und der grafikkarte^^ aber die grafikkarte is doch dann so breit wie der lüfter oder? allso geht in die andere richtung in die breite


----------



## Klos1 (5. Oktober 2009)

Jop, passt. Fast alle Grafikkarten gehen immer noch unten. Die GTX260 braucht in Richtung Ram also auch nicht mehr Platz. Da gibt es nur ganz wenige Ausnahmen, zum Beispiel bei Passiv-Kühlern.


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

auch noch kurz meine bescheidene Meinung: Die Karte passt definitv!

Was ich aber DRINGEND empfehle: Wenn du dir wirlich die Heizung von GTX260 kaufst, dann installier noch 2 Gehäuselüfter. Der in der Front saugt an, der hinten bläst raus. Sieht aus wie 80mm, die bekommst für kleines Geld.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (6. Oktober 2009)

kleines geld = 5&#8364; ?
aber 2 werden glaub eh nicht reingehen hab glaube nur noch eine freie gehäuseöffnung ^^
reicht auch einer? wenn überhaupt einer von nöten ist?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Oktober 2009)

Rechts unten und links in der Mitte Sprich Vorne unten und hinten Mittig sind jeweils ein 80mm Lüfter slot frei. einen So einbauen das er luft Reinzieht einen so das er rauszieht


----------



## Niggldiniklas (6. Oktober 2009)

ok dankeschön für die schnelle antwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe hier noch eine GTX260 die ein bisschen besser ist als die die mir geraten wurde:

http://edel-grafikkarten.de/NVIDIA/GTX-260...ion-Basis-Zotac

die andere (die erste) im vgl.

http://edel-grafikkarten.de/NVIDIA/GTX-260...-Div-selektiert

sind halt 10€ mehr aber lohnt sich das?


----------



## Asoriel (6. Oktober 2009)

nein, lohnt sich nicht. Außerdem sieht die Referenzkarte besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (6. Oktober 2009)

k und jetzt hoffentlich die letzte frage XD

entweder dieses netzteil: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a359520.html
kostenpunkt 56€ + 14€ nachnahme +2€ versand = 72€

oder dieses : http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Netzt...50F-230/347302/?
59€ + 6€ versandt


zahlt es sich aus hier das teurere zu nehmen?


----------



## Animalm4st3r (6. Oktober 2009)

Zum OCZ ModXStream ist super, das empfehl ich jedem der mich Fragt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht schick aus hat Kabelmanagement 2xPCIe-Strom wovon einer sogar wahlweiße als 8ter Stecker genutzt werden kann. Das andere kenn ich leider nicht kann ich also nichts zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (6. Oktober 2009)

Zur Karte: Also, die Zotac ist schon ziemlich extrem übertaktet. Würde sagen, ca. 10% Mehrleistung zur Standardkarte könnte da schon drin sein. Ob dir das 10 Euro wert ist, musst du selbst wissen.

Zum Netzteil:

Ich würde das OCZ nehmen, aber die passen beide.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (6. Oktober 2009)

ne dann lass ichs auf der performance beruhen und nehm das von euch empfohlene netzteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


thx für die nette und detailreiche unterstützung ;D

KANN aber sein das das noch nicht der letzte post ist aber ich bedanke mich jetzt schon für eure hilfe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (10. Oktober 2009)

k jetzt doch noch ein finaler post 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


tut mir leid XD
http://www.xoxide.com/quadligblule.html
sind 2 von denen gut genug für einen guten airflow?


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Sofern es das Gehäuse zulässt, würde ich 120er verbauen. Da reichen dir dann welche mit 800 Umdrehungen. Und ich würde da auch nicht auf jeden Euro schauen, weil die sollen ja auch leise sein.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2009)

kommt wie Klos schon sagte aufs Gehäuse an. Prinzipiell ist größer immer besser. Bei modernen Gehäusen ist 120mm Standard, bei manchen sogar 140mm. Bei alten Gehäusen findet man aber oft noch 80mm. Bei 80mm-Lüftern würde ich die Noiseblocker Black Silent X2 kaufen. Kosten 7€, sehen gut aus und vor allem überzeugt die Leistung.


----------



## Phelps023 (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich würd dir zu einer ATI Karte raten. Hab schon von vielen Freunden gehört die sind Stromsparender und Günstiger.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Oktober 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Also ich würd dir zu einer ATI Karte raten. Hab schon von vielen Freunden gehört die sind Stromsparender und Günstiger.


Na das ist ja mal ne Referenz.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim das stimmt schon was er sagt - kommt nur darauf an, wie man es auslegt. Natürlich ist eine HD4350 günstiger und Strom sparender als eine GTX295. Leiser und kühler dazu. Warum also zur Nvidia greifen?

oh man...


----------



## Rethelion (10. Oktober 2009)

Schaut euch doch mal die Beiträge von Phelps023 an und überlegt euch dann nochmal wie ernst man seine Beiträge nehmen kann ;D


----------



## Phelps023 (10. Oktober 2009)

Rethelion schrieb:


> Schaut euch doch mal die Beiträge von Phelps023 an und überlegt euch dann nochmal wie ernst man seine Beiträge nehmen kann ;D



Toll nun hab ich nen Flamer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Oktober 2009)

Naja, HD4870 und 4890 waren nicht wirklich die Stromspar-Wunder, da relativiert sich das *hüstel*

Was ist ein Flammer phelps?


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Also ich würd dir zu einer ATI Karte raten. Hab schon von vielen Freunden gehört die sind Stromsparender und Günstiger.



Mit günstiger hast du recht. Eine 4870 bekommt man teilweise z.b. für 100 Euro, während eine gleichschnelle GTX260 schon ne Stange mehr kostet. Also, generell bittet Nvidia schon mehr zur Kasse.
Das sie generell stromsparender sind, ist aber nicht war.

Gut, die ganz neue Generation setzt in Sachen Idle Maßstäbe. Aber bei den alten konnte man nicht sagen, daß eine ATI4870 weniger frisst, als eine GTX260. Eher umgekehrt.
Auf der anderen Seite gab es natürlich einige Karten, mit genialer Leistung und aber sehr wenig Verbrauch. Wie zum Beispiel die 4770.


----------



## Phelps023 (10. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja, HD4870 und 4890 waren nicht wirklich die Stromspar-Wunder, da relativiert sich das *hüstel*
> 
> Was ist ein Flammer phelps?



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flame


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Toll nun hab ich nen Flamer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



absolut nicht. Von den Leuten, die immer im PC-Technik unterwegs sind, ist sicher nicht ein Einziger in die Kategorie "Flamer" zu stecken. Es nervt nur tierisch wenn jemand daher kommt und man in jedem Satz die Inkompetenz pur lesen muss.

edit: Okay, jetzt haben wir eine Kopf -> Tisch Situation.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Oktober 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flame


Ja toll, das wäre dann ein "Flamer"...ich will wissen was ein Flammer ist...ist das der Typ der den Teer und so brät? Mit dem Mini-Flammenwerfer?


----------



## Niggldiniklas (12. Oktober 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Xilence-Geh%C3%A4use-...1894&sr=1-1

hier ist zwar was aber das passt nich  bei mir 

http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/1665/cimg0021n.jpg

allso dann doch 80mm


----------



## Asoriel (12. Oktober 2009)

richtig, dann 80mm, wie ich schon vermutet hatte. Die Größe verwenden vor allem ältere Gehäuse.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (13. Oktober 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/Adapter-L%C3%BCfter-S...d_bxgy_ce_img_b

brauch ich mit dem netzteil son adapter?


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Mit welchen Netzteil? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (13. Oktober 2009)

mit dem netzteil XD

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001...m=A8RBDM88WOENU


----------



## Asoriel (13. Oktober 2009)

öhm - für was? Daran kannst du 4 Lüfter anschließen, die laufen dann aber alle mit 12V. Da kauf mal lieber für nen Zehner ne 4-Kanal Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Oder du kaufst dir ein Bequiet-Netzteil. Das hat ne Lüftersteuerung, die sehr gut ist. Aber mal was anderes. Lüfter kann man auch am Mainboard anschließen. Kommt halt auf das Mainboard bzw. das Netzteil an, was mehr Sinn macht. Sie sollten auf jedenfall an eine Lüftersteurung. Welches Mainboard hast du denn?


----------



## Niggldiniklas (13. Oktober 2009)

ich meinte nur ob ich das teil überhaupt brauche^^
wenn das netzteil eh alle anschlüsse hat oder man die teile am mainboard anschliesen kann ist das doch eh egal XD

Edit: Motherboard : MS-7379VP
sagt zumindest mein pc XD


----------



## Asoriel (13. Oktober 2009)

naja, wie viele Lüfter möchtest du denn zusätzlich zum CPU-Lüfter anschließen? Das brauchst du nur, wenn du zusätzliche Gehäuselüfter willst.


----------



## Klos1 (13. Oktober 2009)

Das Netzteil von OCZ bietet keine Mögleichkeit irgendwelche Lüfter anzuschließen. Nur mit den Adapter, aber dann laufen sie, wie Asoriel schon sagte, immer volle Pulle.
Wieviele Lüfter man an das Mobo anschließen kann, hängt immer vom Mobo selbst ab, genauso wie, ob die Lüfter da gesteuert werden oder auch einfach nur blöd hohl drehen und maximal vielleicht über die Spannung eingestellt werden können.

Dein Mainboard kenne ich aber leider nicht. Musste mal googeln, bin gerade zu faul dafür. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (13. Oktober 2009)

allso hätte ich den adapter nötig
ich war doch derjenige der sich die gtx 260 holt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habt mir ja geraten das ich mir noch 2 zusätzliche 80mm (mehr geht bei mir nicht) zulege
wollte jetzt noch erfahren ob ich halt noch was zusätzliches für die lüfter brauche


----------



## Asoriel (13. Oktober 2009)

wir wissen schon, dass du das bist mit der GTX260

Wenn du natürlich keine 2 Anschlüsse mehr hast auf dem Mainboard brauchst du so einen Adapter.

Ich möchte es aber vorweg sagen: Bisher hatten ausnahmslos alle Lüfter die ich gekauft habe einen durchgeschliffenen Adapter dabei, also Molex => 3Pin => Molex. Die gibts auch alternativ mit 7V zu kaufen, aber ein Molex ist ganz einfach zum selbst umbauen auf 12, 7 und 5V.

edit:

Hier ein Lüfter, bei dem ein solcher Adapter wohl mitgeliefert wird:
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Gehae...amp;l3=Standard

Hier ein durchgeschliffenes Kabel auf 7V:
http://www.alternate.de/html/solrSearch/to....productDetails

Das hab ich übrigens auch 3x zuhause weil ich bis vor einer Weile noch keine Lüftersteuerung hatte. Die taugen, sind aber leicht selbst zu basteln.

Danach hab ich mir die hier gekauft:
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php...--Aluminiu.html

tut seinen Zweck, regelt in ausreichend großem Spannungsbereich, schaut gut aus und ist super anzuschließen.


----------



## Rethelion (13. Oktober 2009)

Niggldiniklas schrieb:


> allso hätte ich den adapter nötig
> ich war doch derjenige der sich die gtx 260 holt
> 
> 
> ...



Schau mal aufs Mainboard ob du da nicht noch Anschlüsse frei hast. Ansonsten kannst dir das Teil auch kaufen und den inneren Kontakt nach Außen stecken, dann bekommen die Lüfter nur 7V und sollten eigentlich relativ ruhig laufen.


----------



## Asoriel (13. Oktober 2009)

ja, das geht natürlich auch.

Hab nochmal was editiert in meinem letzten Post. Nicht überlesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Molex hat folgende Spannungen:

Gelb: +12V
Schwarz: Masse
Schwarz: Masse
Rot: +5V

Heißt: 
Gelb+Schwarz = 12V 
Gelb + Rot = 7V
Rot + Schwarz = 5V

um so weniger Spannung der Lüfter bekommt, desto langsamer dreht er, folglich ist er leiser.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (14. Oktober 2009)

allso der adapter den ich verlinkt habe hat 12v scheint aber zu fiehl zu sein?


----------



## Rethelion (14. Oktober 2009)

Niggldiniklas schrieb:


> allso der adapter den ich verlinkt habe hat 12v scheint aber zu fiehl zu sein?



Kommt halt drauf an welche Lüfter dran hängen, wie schnell die laufen und wo deine Schmerzgrenze von der Lautstärke her ist.
Standardmässig bekommen die Lüfter ja 12V, und da drehen sie dann auf 100%. Und je weniger Spannung sie bekommen, desto langsamer und auch leiser laufen sie.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (14. Oktober 2009)

lautstärke ist eigentlich eher zweitrangig solange der pc dann gut gekühlt ist und ich nicht denken muss ein zug fährt an mir vorbei^^

wird denn nicht die kühlleistung beeinträchtigt wenn die lüfter weniger saft und somit weniger umdrehungen haben?


----------



## Asoriel (14. Oktober 2009)

naja, kühl muss nicht gleich laut bedeuten. Mein Q9550 hat bei 3,4Ghz im Idle auch nur 38°C, und das wirklich silent.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (14. Oktober 2009)

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B000...m=A4JBMX2FM5537
2 von den teilen un gut is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niggldiniklas (15. Oktober 2009)

sry für den doppelpost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habe hier nochmal ein angebot gefunden für 2 lüfter

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001...=A1XDJZGU711RYA

benötige ich bei diesen auch den adapter?


----------

